
Solar power without solar cells - ppjim
http://ns.umich.edu/htdocs/releases/story.php?id=8368
======
brianbreslin
Have they built prototype receptors to harness this solar magnetic energy yet?
It seemed pretty theoretical still. Or did I miss something?

